# [SOLVED] firefox-bin java

## sherszen

Witam,

Zainstalowałem sobie Jave, myślałem, że to nigdy nie będzie mi nigdy potrzebne. Nie wiedziałem, że zwykła 64-bitowa nie zadziała w firefoxie-bin, to pokusiłem się o instalacje emul-linux-x86-java, cokolwiek w środku to ma.

```

% eselect java-nsplugin list    

Available Java browser plugins

  [1]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.6  current

  [2]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.6-old_oji 

  [3]   sun-jre-bin-1.6 

```

```

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/firefox-bin-3.6.8  USE="-startup-notification" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.20  USE="X alsa nsplugin -jce -odbc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0.20  USE="X alsa nsplugin" 0 kB

```

Pech chciał, że about:plugins nie listuje mi mojej Javy i jak się domyślacie Java wcale nie działa.

Pomożecie?

PozdrawiamLast edited by sherszen on Sun Aug 29, 2010 9:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sherszen

Czemu nie ma podziału na 32-bitowe i 64-bitowe pluginy?

```

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0 *

```

----------

## acei

Java w przeglądarkach to chyba najlepiej chodzi na sun-jdk. U mnie:

```
$ eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   sun-jdk-1.6  system-vm
```

```
$ eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins

  [1]   sun-jdk-1.6  current

```

----------

## sherszen

Dzięki, u mnie problemem było to, że mój system był trochę uszkodzony. emerge -e @system rozwiązało problem. Teraz jest już wszystko dobrze  :Smile: 

----------

